# 6 acres- Kubota KOMMANDER Z125S?



## yellowfin (Jun 20, 2016)

I am in the market for a zero turn/tractor. I was thinking I could get a decent one in the 3-6k range. What are my options and what should I look for?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2016)

I sure do like the 60 inch cut Bad Boy ztr mower I got a couple of months ago. It`s a cutting piece of equipment.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 20, 2016)

6 acres? Yeah, there's not a residential zero turn made today that will stand up to mowing 6 acres consistantly. You've stepped in the commercial zero turn arena, don't look back. For that kind of money (the 6k range and possibly more) you're best bet is to look at Husqvarna or Snapper Pro zero turns. They're about as cheap as you're going to get in the commercial zero turn world.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 20, 2016)

60" Bad Boy at TSC for $4999
They are not the true "commercial" line that Bad Boy offers. These come from a true Bad Boy Dealer. 
IMHO…..that's your best deal. 

To step into the commercial world of Zero Turn from 52" to 60" …… you will be OVER $6K. I think last 60" Chopper I looked at was pushing $8K.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 20, 2016)

What should you look for mowing 6 acres……………

60" deck
25 hp
Commercial Grade
Good Warranty
Warranty on hydro pumps
Comfy seats with arm rests


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 20, 2016)

Go find a good used Skag and buy it.  Don't mess around with the others, they just won't cut near as fast, clean, or even.  You should find a 61in zero turn TurfTiger in that price range with ~1000 hours on it.  They are just getting started good with that many hours on them.  Mine has over 3400 hours on it now, and still going strong. It is over 10 years old and will still out cut any Bad Boy, Dixie Chopper or Cub out there.  Ferris and ExMark are about all that will come close, and they won't leave it as smooth as a Skag


----------



## yellowfin (Jun 22, 2016)

I was also considering a sub compact tractor with a belly mower. What are the thoughts on that. It would allow me to buy implements down the road.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jun 22, 2016)

*My dad*

went with a finish mower for his John Deere tractor for his >4 acres at first (60 inch cut pull behind).  He just found it to be a bit too slow and finally bought a used Skag just in the last 3 months.  Should have bought the Skag to begin with - just the tool for the job.  Makes cutting the grass actually fun (now at least).


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 22, 2016)

I would suggest planting about 5.5 acres of trees.  HTH


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 22, 2016)

yellowfin said:


> I was also considering a sub compact tractor with a belly mower. What are the thoughts on that. It would allow me to buy implements down the road.



You could go that route. Just keep in mind you won't get the same cut quality that a zero turn deck will give you. It really depends on how this 6 acres looks like. Are there tons of trees and obstacles or is it mostly open? I'll give you a hint, if you can hold out until November-December you will be able to pick up a like new zero turn for a huge savings. Guys that jumped in to grass cutting for the first time this year, bought all new equipment, didn't make what they thought they were going to make and now need to unload the stuff to buy their kids Christmas. I see it happen every year.


----------



## yellowfin (Jun 22, 2016)

How about Kubota Zero turns? I never hear anyone say anything about them. I found a one with low hours for under 5k with a nice large cut.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 22, 2016)

yellowfin said:


> How about Kubota Zero turns? I never hear anyone say anything about them. I found a one with low hours for under 5k with a nice large cut.



Kubota's are fine ztr's, I know they came out with a value line recently (Kommander) and it's gotten pretty good reviews. What model is the one you're looking at?


----------



## yellowfin (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, the new Kubota KOMMANDER Z125S is like 5700 retail which would be in my range. Looks like I need to make a visit to go check them out.


----------



## 1982ace (Jun 22, 2016)

I bought a grasshopper 125v for $5500.
Heck of a mower for price range. Only thing I don't like is the small gas tank but still cut my yard twice before filling up though


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 23, 2016)

whatever you buy make sure it's commercial grade. Love our exmark it seems to be bulletproof after 5 years, and we cut the better part of 12 acres with it among other parcels. Lots of good mowers out there now days, and I've read a lot of good things about the husqvarnas and grasshoppers. good luck


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jun 23, 2016)

I have the Kubota Z723...it is commercial grade with a 48" cut.  Decided on the 48 because the 54 and 60 seemed to scalp real bad on my yard.  If you are running on flat ground all the time you should be good....any slopes at all and the larger cuts scalped my yard.

They come with a Kohler or Yamaha engine...both are loud so get a good pair of ear muffs when you mow.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I cut 6 acres with a Husqvarna RZ21554.  It has no problem doing it either.  Deck has a lifetime warranty, and 3 year on the Kawasaki engine.  21.5 HP.  All for about 2400 bucks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 24, 2016)

Whatever you get, I'd stay away anything with a Briggs motor.  Kawasaki, Honda then Kohler would be my engines of choice.  Never had experience with a Yamaha.


----------



## ugatractorman (Jun 24, 2016)

You can come to Madison and I can sell you a new John Deere commercial mower with a 48 inch deck for $6600.  3 year warranty and great financing available.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 24, 2016)

My dad has a Kubota ZD21 and a ZD326 and they are great machines.  He is selling the Z21, it needs an injector, but still runs good, but bogs in high grass.  the thing about a zero Turn mower is that they are pretty much for one thing, whereas if you were to get a small tractor with belly mower, you can do a lot more.  tiller to do garden, auger to dig holes, bush-hog for grown up areas, and once you have a front end loader you will wonder how you ever lived without it.  It won't mow as fast as a ZT, but it is just so much more versatile.


----------



## triple play (Jun 24, 2016)

Been using a commercial grade Kubota for many years. They are great. Don't know anything the new cheaper line.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 26, 2016)

https://columbusga.craigslist.org/grd/5655070936.html

This may be of interest to you.


----------



## Cestes1abac (Jun 30, 2016)

Check this out.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grq/5649529896.html


----------



## muzzy17is (Aug 13, 2016)

I had a hustler raptor with a 21.5 Kawasaki on it that I used for 3 1/2 acres of bumpy old orange grove property down here in Fl.  It handled it pretty well...deck was only 42" though. I'd look at the Hustler fast track 60" deck, with a Kawasaki on it.  Hustler comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------

